# Problema en equipo de aire acondicionado



## secretonr (Abr 4, 2005)

Me dedico al montaje y mantenimiento de equipos de aire acondicionado y calefacción, en este momento tengo problemas para poder reparar un aire acondicionado split, cuya plaqueta de conexión fue puesta en cortocircuito. Por desconocer los motivos de la falla original, compre una plaqueta de comandos nueva, y una plaqueta selectora de velocidad del motor por pulsos de la turbina de la evaporadora. Instaladas las dos plaquetas, me produce un error, ya que la plaqueta de la evaporadora manda la señal a la plaqueta de la condensadora para que arranque el compresor y el ventilador, pero esto no sucede, si yo reseteo manualmente si se produce el arranque. pero no se desconectan cuando desde el control remoto le doy señal de apagado. si Ud tienen alguna información la agradecer. 

la plaqueta de la evaporadora es una 4781AE1245H 
la selectora de velocidad es una 6871AQ2177 (REEMPLAZO DE LA ORIGINAL 6871AQ3089A) AMBAS DE L.G. 
EL EQUIPO ES UN HMC-24-WA. 
DESDE YA GRACIAS


----------



## Raflex (Abr 9, 2005)

No conozco como sea el dispositivo que mencionas, puede ser que tengas problema de incompatibilidad, si este es el caso, probablemente tengas que diseñar algún dispositivo para que mande las señales de encendido o apagado que no están funcionando automáticamente, puedes usar un microcontrolador como un pic para hacer esto. Si tienes mas información de los dispositivos que estas usando pon un link para ver que onda, porque aquí en Mexico se usan cosas diferentes.


----------



## elinstalador (Oct 6, 2006)

hola nestor te cuento que tengo el mismo problema con un aire split electra israeli estos equipos se los llaman inverter por lograr variar la velocidad del compresor, en mi caso la plaqueta de la condensadora esta quemada pero yo ni intente cambiarla porque en electra me dijeron que me sale mas barato comprar un equipo nuevo entonces como buen argentino me puse a transformar el equipo en un split común y estoy trabajando en la plaqueta que esta dentro del evaporador, lo único que necesito es que me active un relé y yo de esa forma hago funcionar el compresor que le puse que es uno común 220v. con capacitor de marcha y el forzador que le puse con un capacitor en fin como son todos los equipos, ese usuario que te comento de los pic es muy interesante lo que pasa es que tenes que dar con un tipo que este relacionado con eso sino te vas a volver loco como me estoy volviendo yo eso si, si no lo puedo descular le pongo un control alambrico de los viejos y de ahí manejo el compresor y también la bomba inversora de ciclo y el termostato, lo que no voy a poder hacer es manejar el flap para que haga un barrido del aire pero lo dejo fijo y listo.


----------



## AXEL_WELLER (Mar 20, 2007)

Tal vez pueda ayudarte ya que yo me dedico a la reparación de plaquetas y todo tipo de electrónica aplicada a la refrigeración. Leí el problema original que tenias con el corto en la plaqueta primitiva y que luego compraste otra similar de reemplazo y además otra plaqueta que controla la velocidad por pulsos del fan interior.

en primer lugar te comento que hace años que ando en esto y recién me entero que hay una plaqueta especial o de control por pulsos para el fan de la unidad interior.
generalmente las velocidades de los fan son controladas por rele o rele de estado solido el cual toma un pulso de referencia del motor a través de un transistor de efecto hall que actua como tacometro. el pulso de referencia es mandado directamente al micro de la plaqueta y de ninguna manera pude trabajar independiente de esta. seguramente ahi esta el problema.
si todavía no pudiste reparar el equipo hasta ahora yo te daría un consejo por el grado de complicación. toma el camino del amigo instalador que publico una respuesta también. usando un termostato de ambiente digital y un par de reles podes hacer funcionar el equipo sin problemas pero vas a tener el mismo problema que el  de no poder abrir las flaps y variar la velocidad del fan ya que solo podes optar por alguna de las tres en forma permanente.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para preguntarle a instalador como es eso del la variación de velocidad del compresor, me parece que estas confundido porque que yo sepa no es logico variar la velocidad del compresor en un split. puede que se trate de un aire electra muti-split y lo que ves en la unidad exterior es la plaqueta de red. si no es asi me gustaría que me aclares ya que siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## elinstalador (Mar 20, 2007)

hola nestor te cuento que como mi nombre lo indica soy instalador de split y reparo desde hace 8 años tengo una empresita y no me va nada mal, el tema de los electra y de algunos LG. es que tienen modelos que se llaman inverter esto significa que el compresor que traen son trifasicos, si si asi como lo escuchas estos compresores si logras tener uno a tu alcance y medis las bobinas entre si notaras que te dan la misma lectura con el tester, igual que un compresor trifasico, ahora bien el equipo funciona con 220v. tiene una plaqueta en el evaporador que maneja forzador, flap,etc. de la misma salen los cables de interconexión que son 4, tierra,vivo, neutro y señal, estos cables van directo a una plaqueta que esta ubicada en el condensador o unidad exterior, la misma recibe en forma permanente 220v. pero cuando el cable de señal le da la orden esos 220v. se transforman en una alterna o trifasica pulsante, de esta forma esa plaqueta puede manejar las RPM del compresor, los técnicos de electra manifiestan que de esta forma cuando el acondicionador llega a la temperatura requerida en lugar de apagar el compresor como sucedería en cualquier equipo este baja las RPM, dicen que de esta forma se ahorra energía en un promedio igual de uso que un equipo común, el tema es que la plaqueta exterior es muy compleja y como repuesto es incomprable, espero haberte ayudado y a tus ordenes.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Nov 27, 2008)

hola amigos, tengo un par de preguntas no soy tecnico pero me gusta meter mano, tengo un aire de pared marca surrey de los viejos anda de diez pero mi problema es que es ruidoso , cuando arranca en ventilador parece un avion, hay forma de modificarlo para ponerle un motor mas silencioso, yo pensaba en ponerle un electro ventilador de auto se puede hacer esto, obvio que tendría que ponerle un transformador para alimentarlo, la turbina es de chapa la reemplazo por una de plástico? o cambio los capacitores de arranque y marcha por otra medida para que no vibre tanto?


----------



## santiago (Nov 27, 2008)

Cuantos cables van al motor de la turbina interna y a la unidad condensadora, por lo planteado parece un split común, hay que ver si no salta la protección de la placa genérica por sobre consumo, en manual, que es el botoncito de reset anda, pero como el compresor en una de esas consume mas de lo habitual, la protección no deja pasar el control a el micro de la placa.

saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Nov 28, 2008)

Creo me exprese mal ese que es doble y tira frio hacia la habitación no, es el que esta del lado de afuera y tira el aire caliente tiene un motor de 1/2hp con un ventilador tipo extractor se podrá? igual gracias por el interés y la rápida respuesta.


----------



## smarcelo (Mar 6, 2010)

Si es un aire de pared o de ventana lleva un solo motor como forzador, y el problema del ruido es muy común en esos equipos, no tenes mucha solución.
un abrazo

Néstor te comento que viene una placa universal a/c modelo qd-uo3c y se adapta a casi todo los aires.
Si tenes que colocar en el caso que lo requiera un capacitar de marcha, depende del tipo de electro que tenga la turbina del evaporador.
un abrazo


----------

